# [solved] Plasma startet nicht mehr

## Linubie

Hallo,

nachdem ich gestern clamtk installiert hatte, was einige neue pakete installiert hat, u.a. musste ich auch gtk icons usw. installieren damit clamtk läuft.

Soweit ich mich erinnern konnte welche Pakete das waren habe ich sie soweit deinstalliert, nun startet Plasma nicht mehr richtig.

Ich starte sddm ganz normal und logge mich ein, danach bekomme ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm ohne KDE-Menue, ohne Icons und Taskleiste.

Eine Fehlermeldung zeigt sich allerdings 

```
"Ein Shell-Paket fehlt.

Dies ist ein Installationsproblem, bitte nehmen Sie Kontakt mit Ihrer Distribution auf"
```

Gott sei Dank poppt die KDE Konsole mit auf und ich kann dort Firefox etc. starten.

Leider wird nicht genau gesagt was mir fehlt. In der Xorg.log kann ich keine Fehlermeldungen finden.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

versuche ein normales "emerge -avuDN @world" Update, das sollte die ggf fehlenden Pakete wieder installieren.

/edit: 

```
eix clamtk

No matches found
```

 War das eine manuelle Installation ohne Ebuild?

----------

## Linubie

Danke für die Antwort,

diese Pakete sollen installiert werden wenn ich emerge -avuDN @world ausführe:

```
[ebuild     U ~] www-client/google-chrome-51.0.2704.79::gentoo [51.0.2704.63::gentoo] USE="plugins" LINGUAS="de -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_419 -et -fa -fake_bidi -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 47.987 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-frameworks/kwayland-5.5.5:5/5.5::gentoo [5.5.5:5/5::gentoo] USE="-debug -doc% {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  r  U  ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.6:0/6.9.4.6::gentoo [6.9.4.1:0/6.9.4.1::gentoo] USE="X bzip2 cxx fftw fontconfig jpeg jpeg2k lcms openexr openmp pango perl png raw svg tiff truetype wmf xml zlib -autotrace -corefonts -djvu -fpx -graphviz -hdri -jbig -lqr -lzma (-opencl) -postscript -q32 -q64 -q8 -static-libs {-test} -webp" 8.580 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa css dts flac gtk imagemagick ipv6 jack jpeg libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl pulseaudio sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vdpau vorbis vpx wavpack xcb xinerama xv (-altivec) -bluray -directfb -dvb -dxr3 -fbcon -fusion -libav -oss -samba -vaapi -vdr (-vidix) (-vis) -xvmc" 0 KiB

[ebuild  rR    ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.91-r1::gentoo  USE="cdr dbus exif imagemagick jpeg lcms nls openmp spell -dia -gnome -inkjar -postscript -static-libs -visio -wpg" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

Total: 6 packages (2 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 56.567 KiB

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.6:0/6.9.4.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (media-gfx/inkscape-0.91-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

Für mich sieht es so aus als ob kde-frameworks/kwayland das einzige Paket ist das damit zusammenhängen könnte.

Ja das war ein externes ebuild, da es im Portage nicht vorhanden war, ich wollte halt mal testen ob es klappt ;O)

Hat es ja auch, nur leider mit Nachwirkungen....

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nee, ich denke an dem kde-frameworks/kwayland rebuild sollte es nicht liegen, der kommt ja nur durchs neu hinzugefügte doc USE-Flag.

Hm, und Pakete fehlen scheinbar auch nicht.

Vorschlag: Teste es mal mit einem frisch angelegten jungfräulichen Testuser - so könnte man eventuell erst mal testen ob es am System, oder an der Konfiguration im /home liegt.

----------

## Linubie

Ich habe einen neuen User angelegt und die plasmashell crashed nun:

xsession-errors:

```
kscreen: Primary output changed from KScreen::Output(Id: 638 , Name: "DVI-I-0" ) ( "DVI-I-0" ) to KScreen::Output(Id: 638 , Name: "DVI-I-0" ) ( "DVI-I-0" )

Plasma Shell startup completed

Failed to create OpenGL context for format QSurfaceFormat(version 2.0, options QFlags(), depthBufferSize 24, redBufferSize -1, greenBufferSize -1, blueBufferSize -1, alphaBufferSize 8, stencilBufferSize 8, samples -1, swapBehavior 2, swapInterval 1, profile  0) 

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 3

Too many crashes in short order or respawning disabled, not restarting automatically.

KCrash: Application 'plasmashell' crashing...

libpng error: Read Error

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

```

```
GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.10.1 vanilla) 7.10.1

Copyright (C) 2015 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

Type "show configuration" for configuration details.

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<https://bugs.gentoo.org/>.

Find the GDB manual and other documentation resources online at:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/>.

For help, type "help".

Type "apropos word" to search for commands related to "word"...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/plasmashell...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Attaching to program: /usr/bin/plasmashell, process 922

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Crash.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5PlasmaQuick.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Script.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Solid.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Activities.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Screen.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5QuickAddons.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5WaylandClient.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Plasma.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Declarative.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Package.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5XmlGui.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5GlobalAccel.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Qml.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5WindowSystem.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5IconThemes.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Service.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5I18n.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5CoreAddons.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5ConfigGui.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5ConfigCore.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Widgets.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5DBusAddons.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5DBus.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5X11Extras.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Gui.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libstdc++.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libc.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-shape.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libm.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libpthread.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

[New LWP 930]

[New LWP 929]

[New LWP 928]

[New LWP 927]

[New LWP 926]

[New LWP 925]

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Xml.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libudev.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libwayland-client.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libdl.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Sql.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Notifications.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Archive.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5KIOWidgets.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Svg.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5ConfigWidgets.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5GuiAddons.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5PrintSupport.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5TextWidgets.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5ItemViews.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-keysyms.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libgcc_s.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpng16.so.16...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libharfbuzz.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libz.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.57...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.57...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpcre16.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/librt.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsystemd.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libcap.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Codecs.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXtst.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libdbusmenu-qt5.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libphonon4qt5.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libbz2.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/liblzma.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5KIOCore.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5JobWidgets.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Completion.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libattr.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Auth.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5SonnetUi.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5SonnetCore.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libgraphite2.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnvidia-tls.so.352.79...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libnvidia-glcore.so.352.79...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.57...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/liblz4.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpulse.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libacl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkrb5.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libk5crypto.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-8.0.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjson-c.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libcom_err.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkrb5support.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libkeyutils.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libresolv.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libwrap.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libsndfile.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libasyncns.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libuuid.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libFLAC.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libogg.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libvorbis.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libvorbisenc.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libQt5XcbQpa.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-render-util.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-image.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-icccm.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-sync.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-xfixes.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-shm.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-randr.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-xkb.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxkbcommon-x11.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxkbcommon.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-util.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/xcbglintegrations/libqxcb-glx-integration.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/platformthemes/KDEPlatformTheme.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5KIOFileWidgets.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Bookmarks.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/platforminputcontexts/libcomposeplatforminputcontextplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/styles/breeze.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Style.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kpackage/packagestructure/plasma_packagestructure_lookandfeel.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/org.kde.kwindowsystem.platforms/KF5WindowSystemX11Plugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kpackage/packagestructure/plasma_packagestructure_layoutemplate.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/QtQuick.2/libqtquick2plugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/QtQuick/Window.2/libwindowplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/plasma/core/libcorebindingsplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-damage.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libxcb-composite.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/plasma/components/libplasmacomponentsplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/plasma/extras/libplasmaextracomponentsplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/QtQuick/Controls/libqtquickcontrolsplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_exr.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIlmImf-Imf_2_1.so.21...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libHalf.so.11...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIex-2_1.so.11...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libIlmThread-2_1.so.11...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_kra.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_ora.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pcx.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_pic.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_psd.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_ras.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_rgb.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_tga.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/kimg_xcf.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqdds.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqgif.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqicns.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqico.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqjp2.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjasper.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqjpeg.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqmng.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libmng.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/liblcms2.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqsvg.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqtiff.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libtiff.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqwbmp.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqwebp.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libwebp.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/solid/libsolidextensionplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kpackage/packagestructure/plasma_packagestructure_plasmashell.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_compat.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnsl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_nis.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /lib64/libnss_files.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/plasma/scriptengines/plasma_appletscript_declarative.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/plasma_containmentactions_contextmenu.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libkworkspace5.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/plasma_containmentactions_paste.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/plasma_containmentactions_switchdesktop.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/kwindowsystem/libkwindowsystem.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/plasma/activityswitcher/libactivityswitcherextensionplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/draganddrop/libdraganddropplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/kquickcontrolsaddons/libkquickcontrolsaddonsplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libepoxy.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/private/desktopcontainment/desktop/libdesktopplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/QtQuick/Layouts/libqquicklayoutsplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kpackage/packagestructure/plasma_packagestructure_wallpaper.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/qml/org/kde/plasma/wallpapers/image/libplasma_wallpaper_imageplugin.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5NewStuff.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/libKF5Attica.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kpackage/packagestructure/plasma_packagestructure_wallpaperimages.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

0x00007f5f2b9ffe1d in nanosleep () from /lib64/libc.so.6

(gdb) 

```

```
Application: Plasma (plasmashell), signal: Aborted

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7fa55cd6d880 (LWP 1020))]

Thread 6 (Thread 0x7fa53f5ef700 (LWP 1024)):

#0  0x00007fa5574d146d in poll () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007fa553481e5c in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007fa553481f8c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007fa557d8fe34 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#4  0x00007fa557d3fcea in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#5  0x00007fa557b87f76 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#6  0x00007fa55a3a3a05 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Qml.so.5

#7  0x00007fa557b8cb92 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#8  0x00007fa556cd65e6 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007fa5574da9ad in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 5 (Thread 0x7fa535d78700 (LWP 1025)):

#0  0x00007fa5574d146d in poll () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007fa553481e5c in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007fa553481f8c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007fa557d8fe34 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#4  0x00007fa557d3fcea in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#5  0x00007fa557b87f76 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#6  0x00007fa55a3a3a05 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Qml.so.5

#7  0x00007fa557b8cb92 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#8  0x00007fa556cd65e6 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007fa5574da9ad in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 4 (Thread 0x7fa52fcac700 (LWP 1026)):

#0  0x00007fa5574d146d in poll () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007fa553481e5c in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007fa553481f8c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007fa557d8fe34 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#4  0x00007fa557d3fcea in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#5  0x00007fa557b87f76 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#6  0x00007fa55a3a3a05 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Qml.so.5

#7  0x00007fa557b8cb92 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#8  0x00007fa556cd65e6 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#9  0x00007fa5574da9ad in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7fa52e3a0700 (LWP 1027)):

#0  0x00007fa556cdc3af in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007fa55c7ccbc4 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Script.so.5

#2  0x00007fa55c7ccc09 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Script.so.5

#3  0x00007fa556cd65e6 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#4  0x00007fa5574da9ad in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7fa52766f700 (LWP 1032)):

#0  0x00007fa5534c7a49 in g_mutex_lock () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#1  0x00007fa55348185b in g_main_context_check () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007fa553481e00 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007fa553481f8c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#4  0x00007fa557d8fe4b in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#5  0x00007fa557d3fcea in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#6  0x00007fa557b87f76 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#7  0x00007fa55ad4bef6 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5

#8  0x00007fa557b8cb92 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#9  0x00007fa556cd65e6 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007fa5574da9ad in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7fa55cd6d880 (LWP 1020)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0x00007fa5574226d7 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#7  0x00007fa557423b9d in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#8  0x00007fa557b7b941 in QMessageLogger::fatal(char const*, ...) const () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#9  0x00007fa55adbea10 in QSGRenderLoop::handleContextCreationFailure(QQuickWindow*, bool) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5

#10 0x00007fa55adc85c4 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5

#11 0x00007fa55adc8811 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5

#12 0x00007fa55807a559 in QWindow::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Gui.so.5

#13 0x00007fa55adfdd2b in QQuickWindow::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5

#14 0x000000000043f3e6 in DesktopView::event(QEvent*) ()

#15 0x00007fa5587a4e4c in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Widgets.so.5

#16 0x00007fa5587a9e98 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Widgets.so.5

#17 0x00007fa557d411ec in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#18 0x00007fa558072fa0 in QGuiApplicationPrivate::processExposeEvent(QWindowSystemInterfacePrivate::ExposeEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Gui.so.5

#19 0x00007fa558073bcd in QGuiApplicationPrivate::processWindowSystemEvent(QWindowSystemInterfacePrivate::WindowSystemEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Gui.so.5

#20 0x00007fa558058367 in QWindowSystemInterface::sendWindowSystemEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Gui.so.5

#21 0x00007fa5484ed2b0 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5XcbQpa.so.5

#22 0x00007fa553481be4 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#23 0x00007fa553481ec5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#24 0x00007fa553481f8c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#25 0x00007fa557d8fe34 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#26 0x00007fa557d3fcea in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#27 0x00007fa557d4737c in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#28 0x0000000000432bc0 in main ()
```

sorry das ich soviel poste, ich weiß nicht was relevant sein könnte

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *Linubie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> "Ein Shell-Paket fehlt.
> 
> ...

 

wenn ich mich richtig entsinne hatte ich bei der Install von kde5 ähnliche Probleme. Ich habe dann konsequent das Paket plasma-meta installiert (da dürfte ja "alles" drin sein).

----------

## Linubie

plasma-meta installiert...und läuft wieder...Danke!

----------

